# Favorite Blade



## Nightingale

what's your favorite sword?


----------



## tshadowchaser

I prefer those blades that I can carry on me on the street.
Blades up to 12 inchs or so fixed or closed
My balisongs are blade length of 4,6, 9, and 23 inches
the last one can not be carried with any stealth or ease
I carry a 10 1/2 inch fixed blade much of the time 

for swords I prefer the katana and the broad swords
the katana looks great and is displayable  the broad sword just feels right


----------



## liangzhicheng

Chinese straight sword, or Jian.  I voted other, because there are a lot of oriental blades, and a katana is not representative of them.


----------



## Blindside

You mean I have to choose?

Arggh, well, I voted "other" because I like the European Longsword, either Type XII or Type XVIII, but I do like single handed sabers as well, though I don't own a dao yet.  I'm just not sure I could choose between all my sharp and pointy toys....

My current colection:


----------



## Blackdragon

I prefer chinese broadswords. I love the way they look and feel. Now all I need  to do is find an instructor


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The jian.  If I could only do one form, that would be it.  Can't say why, there's just a "feel" to it.


----------



## Kempo Guy

I voted "katana", although I think it would be more appropriate to say "nihonto".


----------



## arnisador

The katana was fun (iaido). I mostly work with knives nowadays.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt

I voted for the Katana. Ever since my first use of it in My Iaido class, it just felt so perfect for me. Its just the perfect blend of offense and defense (for me atleast).

:asian: 

THuNdeR_FoOT
.:FOOT CLAN:.


----------



## someguy

I vote for a oriental sword because they often were made better.  In particular i vote for the katana because I like the feel of them.


----------



## kroh

I voted for the short sword.  Anything about the size of a machete with a little variance up or down.  Anything that size allows for good reach and distancing while still being able to be carried and used indoors comfortably.  Machete, bolo (basically another type of machete), kodachi (short sword in japanese), or big combat knife.  

AHHH....now If i could only find a way to keep my cat from giving tamishigiri demo's on my couch...


 WalT


----------



## DanRyunAndrew

As I've just started studying in MA under Guro Dulin (aka Dearnis.com), and with a minimum of formal training in edged weapons (mostly as MOS 11B), I have found blade training especially interesting.

Over the years, my martial arts training has allowed me to handle all types of blades. I have found that there is something unique about each blade. Anyone who handles, or trains in, blades will tell you, that each blade has it's own unique energy. When you hold a blade that is of a design that works best with your body (and it's unique design), and when the blades energy can be felt strongly...as other posters have stated, "It just feels right"!

Kroh and I think much alike (as far as blades ). A well made Combat Knife (Tanto, Kabar,etc,) or a quality Short Sword (Japanese Kodachi or Roman Gladius), is what "feels right" for me.

Remember, the Roman Gladius conquered Country after Country to acheive what was the Roman Empire!

Respectfully :asian:,

Andy


----------



## Charles Mahan

Interestingly, "what feels right" with a katana for newer practioners, usually isn't.    The problem is a simple ignorance of "what feels right" and "what feels wrong".   I imagine this is true for other formalized weapons systems as well.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE

katana and filipino swords all the way


----------



## OULobo

LONG LIVE THE KUKRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragongup

Well, my favorite sword would have to be the katana, though training in Gumdo, it is known as a Ching Gum. I'd like to learn just about all the other types too, though.


----------



## parkerkarate

KUKARI everytime


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by parkerkarate _
> *KUKARI everytime *



That's a neat spelling


----------



## ShaolinWolf

I voted Katana(or other oriental blade) because although I like the katana, I have to say the Jian or the Chinese Broadsword is great...Now If I could just find someone to teach me how to use the broadsword or jian. I'm going to learn the Katana soon, although I've done some self practice with it. I also have a Balisong Knife, which I LOVE! 

I wish we could have multiple choice here...I might say Epee, Foil, or Rapier. Just a question...why put the Epee, Foil and Rapier as separate choices? I mean, although they are very different in distinguishing a style of fencing, they are basically the same as far as saying the Katana or any other oriental blade...Just a thought...Unless your partial to those blades, then no questions asked...


----------



## buddah_belly

The one in my hand wasn't an option, so I chose katana.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I choose other - for the Wakazashi or the Japanese short sword.

:asian:


----------



## OULobo

DanRyunAndrew said:
			
		

> Remember, the Roman Gladius conquered Country after Country to acheive what was the Roman Empire!
> 
> Andy



I know I'm being nit picky, but superior training, support and tactics achieved the status of the Roman Empire, not weapons choice. 

After I noticed this thread was bumped I remembered a recent conversation that relates well. As I stated, I love the kuk because of it's sturdiness, multiple uses and historic design, and I have to say that the situation dictates the weapon usage (blades are not an exception), but I think that the most refined blades or the blades that have been most distilled to thier purpose are the katana and the rapier/foil/epee'. The rapier/foil/epee' has been trimmed and condensed down to a tool for dispatching an unarmoured opponent quickly and efficiently.


----------



## OUMoose

I chose claidmore, as I feel very comfortable with it.  I do have one forged for "re-enactment" (read: combat), not show.  Here is a picture of one from the company where I got mine.  

Could be due to the scottish heritage, could be due to the 6'6", 350+ frame...  It just feels right...  :boing2:


----------



## Taimishu

Katana I have a 1942 Shin Gunto, a Paul Chen practical katana and a couple of unknown katana.

David


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

I choose Katana but only because it said (and other oriental swords). I use a Katana a lot but my all time favorite would be my staff that separates into two swords. Not quite sure what it is called but i like the feel of it better (less formal the traditional katana arts) If anyone knows the proper name please inform me.


----------



## Bammx2

Butterfly swords,kukri and a very rare cane sword called a "fish spine"

Hard to find,but worth the money if you can get one!


----------



## Cobra

I would go with the rapier. It is quick and fast, and feels right for my hands.


----------



## white mantis

I vote for the middle eastern scimitar. It's just the right sword for me.:asian:


----------



## domoarigatou

katana all the way, for me that is. but currently i use that and a combat knife/thrower that i inherited...ooh pretty.

~domo


----------



## Yari

I would say that "any" handheld knife, even though I would preferr the katana instead of many of the others mentioned.

/Yari


----------



## RanaHarmamelda

Claymore -- I like the large, 2-handed European blades.  I love using a sword that is almost as tall as my 5 feet 7 inches. *grin*


----------



## 5 hand swords

I chose other - wood or bamboo.


----------



## DoxN4cer

I prefer the ginunting and Filipino style kris.


----------



## Limeydog

I have trained mainly with the Katana over the years but have just gotten into Theatrical Combat (I'm a stuntman in LA - last 2 years) and have fallen in love with the Gladius...love it. Oh check out the site www.theatricalcombat.com

The swordmasters choreographed all the fights for Master and Commander

Later


----------



## sojobow

Nightingale said:
			
		

> what's your favorite sword?


Preference: Ken, or Chokuto (straight, double or single edged sword)
I voted Katana (or other oriental blade) although I really don't care much for the Katana. My preference is the double edged Chokuto but a single edged Ken is also a preference. My intent is to redesign my Ninja -to by shortening the blade length. I also own a "poor man's sword." I purchased a double edged chokuto and am awaiting delivery. A secondary choice would be the Jian. Very close second at that. 

Incidentally, anyone interested in forging their own blades and making their own swords? It can be done for about US$100.00 in equipment so don't throw out that old barbeque pit. Need polishing lessons. Any help?


http://www.kultofathena.com/dragonchokutosword.html http://www.armsofvalour.com/miva/me...de=AOVL&Product_Code=IP-026-2&Category_Code=O


----------



## Jimi

OULobo said:
			
		

> LONG LIVE THE KUKRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree, It's a wicked blade. The things I have seen in training with a dull blade for safety are awsome and make me cringe thinking of a sharp Kukri doing it's work. I like my Kris and my Thai Dha (Darb) also.


----------



## pstarr

Although I practice and teach Chinese martial arts, I also do iaido and I had to vote for the katana.  It just feels so comfortable to me!  But I'm also very much at home with the jien (sword) and dao (broadsword)...


----------



## mylifejr

I love keris and parang lading... 

*Keris/kris:*





*Parang Lading:*





*I have one question:* In Malaysia or Indonesia, the spelling of keris weapon is *keris*. But, in others countries what did you call it? *Kris? Kriss?*


----------



## oosh

Barong


----------



## Grenadier

Katana comes first, since that's what I'm most familiar with.  

Other than that, my time in fencing (foil and saber; I didn't really get a chance to enjoy the epee) also gives me a preference for the rapier.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I had to answer épée, since that is where most of my training lies.  A close second would be either a barong or a rapier.

JeffJ


----------



## tradrockrat

Well, it's a no-brainer for me.

The Kukri.


----------



## mantis

check this out...


----------



## wowzer77

Kukri or Naginata..The latter isn't a sword I know, but there is no section for polearms.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Really it is hard to have any one favorite.  I simply love the bolo, pinuti, barong, kampilan but yet if my life depended on a little more reach then I would have to go with the katana.  I simply like most blades and it definately is hard to choose!  And do not get me started with polearms such as naginata, etc.  They are great to! artyon: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kane

European Longsword (also called the bastard sword). The most versetile sword there is. You can use it as a single handed sword, double handed sword, dagger, and hammer! And the longsword is usually longer than the katana but still just as light!


----------



## Fu_Bag

Hi.  My name is Fu Bag and my favorite blade is the reverse edged kukri.  I find that it cuts much better than a reverse edged katana.  Just kidding.    I've always liked the katana but I'd be thankfull for anything I could get my hands on in a life or death situation.


----------



## Shovel Hook

I voted Katana. I plan to get a quality set of 3 Japanese blades. Also would like a Barong, Roman Gladius, Chinese War Sword, Khukri, pair of Butterfly Swords, Sword cane, pirate cutlass, maybe a quality sabre (a CS model, maybe the 1796), a jambiya, Kris, Baselard, Bastard sword  and so on. Each requiring different techniques. But the versatility of the Japanese Katana, Wakizashi, and tanto (and Chisa Katana) make them of particular interest. I have heard that they require more careful maintenance than others. 
I really like Mantis' products


----------



## Carol

I voted other.  I'm just starting to learn how to use a Kriss, and I'm absolutley captivated by the blade as well as its history.  

I've never actually used a Katana, but I think I would be quite fond of that as well.


----------



## Sukerkin

I voted Katana in the poll as that's the weapon I actually train in.

If I could've given more than one answer tho', I would've added the hand-and-a-half and longsword to my 'picks'.


----------



## Carol

Sukerkin said:


> I voted Katana in the poll as that's the weapon I actually train in.
> 
> If I could've given more than one answer tho', I would've added the hand-and-a-half and longsword to my 'picks'.



The bastard sword.  Nice choice.


----------



## Sukerkin

Carol Kaur said:


> The bastard sword. Nice choice.


 


I wasn't sure whether or not I should use the 'B' word in a polite forum like this, even tho' it's historically correct so I stuck with the much more cumbersome nomenclature .

It's good to hear that that wonderfully flexible weapon has a good following in the 'rediscovered' WMA arena :tup:.  In fact I have to admit that despite my love of MJER Iaido and the pleasure that I'm taking in learning how to teach it, I would still be very keen to find someone in my area that could instruct me in the proper use of the Bastard-Sword (or indeed the English Longsword).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Carol Kaur said:


> I voted other. I'm just starting to learn how to use a Kriss, and I'm absolutley captivated by the blade as well as its history.
> 
> I've never actually used a Katana, but I think I would be quite fond of that as well.


 
Hey Carol,

I work out with a Kriss all the time and they are a fun and beautiful blade to work with.  I particularly like working with a long Kriss (long knife) and a short Kriss. (dagger)  The movement is just beautiful.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I work out with a Kriss all the time and they are a fun and beautiful blade to work with. I particularly like working with a long Kriss (long knife) and a short Kriss. (dagger) The movement is just beautiful.



I have to agree to with Brian.


----------



## Sui

Gotta say katana because from the first time i held it i just loved everything about it. The way it handles, the way it looks >.>....the way it kind of moves with you no mater what movement you do with it. In my eyes it's like the perfect sword. 

For some reason i've always found the big european longswords a bit too...for lack of thinking of a better word: clumsy :/


----------



## thardey

It depends on the situation: on horse, a bastard sword with a large shield. On foot, against a horse, a claymore. In close quarters I prefer a pirate cutlass (a nice, curved one - almost a scimitar). For a formal duel I would definitely go with the rapier.:jedi1:

I haven't had a chance to fight from a horse, but I've trained in all the others.

-Travis


----------



## tellner

Like he says "It depends". 

I'm kind of partial to the kelewang, the shamshir, the Cold Steel Desperado, the kujang, the barong or the dha depending on what I'm using it for.


----------



## onequiks2k

Katana all the way!!!


----------



## grydth

Carol Kaur said:


> I voted other. I'm just starting to learn how to use a Kriss, and I'm absolutley captivated by the blade as well as its history.
> 
> I've never actually used a Katana, but I think I would be quite fond of that as well.



You have got to wield a katana - I was fortunate to take Iaido classes for years to learn to use the one my father brought back from WWII. Recently I was able to get an incredible bargain when I bought a wakazashi to go along with it.


----------



## Langenschwert

I'm a big fan of the longsword (it's my primary art).  I prefer Oakeshott types XVa and XVIIIb.  However, I really appreciate a good arming sword, especially those with brazilnut shaped pommels, and rapiers, usually of cup-hilt or pappenheimer type.  And viking swords.  Oh heck, I just like swords... any swords, all swords.  Poetry in steel, they are. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Langenschwert

Sui said:


> For some reason i've always found the big european longswords a bit too...for lack of thinking of a better word: clumsy :/


 
Then you've never handled a good longsword!   Mine handles so well the blade seems to disappear when cutting or moving through guards.  But to each his own. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Blindside

Langenschwert said:


> Then you've never handled a good longsword!  Mine handles so well the blade seems to disappear when cutting or moving through guards. But to each his own.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
What he said, my 46" XVIIIb weighs in at all of 2.5 pounds, the thing just moves.....


----------



## Grenadier

Langenschwert said:


> Then you've never handled a good longsword!  Mine handles so well the blade seems to disappear when cutting or moving through guards. But to each his own.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
Quite true.  The balance of a sword makes a huge difference on whether a weapon feels manuverable, or simply clunky.  

I've felt this first-hand, when training with sai, that my generic pair of sai that I had purchased from your standard mail-order places, were giving me wrist aches, and I could never get a smooth action going with them.  After I had a pair custom made to my specifications from Phil Worbington, the difference in manuverability is night and day.  

I would imagine that with an even longer weapon, such as a long sword, that an unbalanced weapon's feel would be even more pronounced.


----------



## Langenschwert

Grenadier said:


> I would imagine that with an even longer weapon, such as a long sword, that an unbalanced weapon's feel would be even more pronounced.


 
There is certainly more mass involved.  However, it can be subjective with regards to what is "unbalanced".  Some people prefer more "blade presence" than others.  A sword balanced further from the hilt will have more cutting power, and one balanced towards the hilt will be more accurate in the thrust.  My current sharp longsword is an Albion Agincourt (Type XVa).  It's very agile... it strikes like a bolt of lightning, and the thrusts are wicked.  I have an Albion Earl (XVIIIb) on order, which is more balanced towards the blade.  It's more of a compromise between cutting and thrusting ability, being reasonably potent at both.  However, it doesn't feel as "nimble" as the XVa.  It's a matter of what any given sword is designed to do. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Insley Stiles

Greetings,

I study Kenjutsu and my favorite blade tends to be a katana, but my fascination with swords goes much further. I'd say my obsession with swords tends toward the sharp, shiney variety! I've never met a sword I didn't like.

Regards,
Ins


----------



## Charles Mahan

Hello Insley,

If you don't mind me asking, what is "San Budo Kenjutsu"?  Forgive me if that is not what the style is called.  You're profile isn't very clear on your kenjutsu training.


----------



## MahaKaal

My two favorite blades.  A Katar Punch Dagger and a Indian Pesh Kabz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaalsmara/544506689/


----------



## arnisador

Cool! The knife has a fascinating design with that deep indent.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

MahaKaal said:


> My two favorite blades.  A Katar Punch Dagger and a Indian Pesh Kabz
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaalsmara/544506689/



Love the Katar but then I am a push dagger specialist!


----------



## Carol

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Love the Katar but then I am a push dagger specialist!



They are ridiculously practical.  Pity they are not legal in more places.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Yes Carol it truly is a shame.  Utilitarian, practical and efficient and you can become relatively good in a very short period of time.


----------



## padric

My go to sword is the banshee, a short 21" blade with a 11" handle. Ideal for clearing a path or Taiji dao. This my patrol sword.
As far as favorites all have been named at a full moon.
As for blades hideawayknife.com is very practical, carry mine always.


----------



## Ken Morgan

padric said:


> Ideal for clearing a path or Taiji dao. This my patrol sword.
> As far as favorites all have been named at a full moon.


 
I'm sorry.....what??


----------



## Chris Parker

Yep, agreed. And furthermore, "itenerant metaphysician"? What martial art is that, if you could?


----------



## Bruno@MT

Ken Morgan said:


> I'm sorry.....what??



Someone who lives in his own little world I guess.

I mean I name each straight razor I make, purely for inspirational purposes. It gives me a 'theme' to work with to bring some consistency in the design. But it's not like I go about waiting for full moons and doing all kinds of bizarre rituals...


----------



## Chris Parker

I'm a little more concerned with "This is my patrol sword....." Patrol sword? Patroling where? Against what or who? The Zombie Apocalypse hasn't already started, and no-one told me, has it?


----------



## Bruno@MT

Reminds me of the BBC documentary I saw just yesterday about the Idaho militias and survivalists.


----------



## padric

I would have expected, " Hi welcome, where are your patrols, what is meant by iterant metaphysican, how does that banshee handle".
Sharing of ideas means encounter with differences. Try not to pidgeon hole everyone. You do not have to figure me out only yourselve. You can PM me, I'll answer. Otherwise patiently wait until I get to post a thread on the newbe forum.
I would be more concerned with the merciful grenade quote then my carrying a sword on patrol


----------



## Chris Parker

Hmm. Not when the "merciful handgrenade" is a well known quote from a well known film (Monty Python and the Holy Grail, if you haven't seen it, do, it's brilliant and silly all at once!), whereas you have posted some rather unusual phrasings which are typically not good signs. I look forward to your Meet and Greet thread, hopefully you'll supply a bit more information there.


----------



## Bruno@MT

If you don't know the holy handgrenade quote, just enter holy handgrenade in youtube and all should become clear. It is a joke.

You, otoh, mention things that raise several red flags.
I don't know you and perhaps you posted those comments as a private joke, or maybe there is a whole lot of context that might make those things make sense. But we see plenty of people come and go, who say things similar to you, and who mean it. they blabber on about secret ninja masters, special powers, bizarre rituals, etc.

If your swords are important to you in a religous way, I am not the person to make fun of it. There are many people here whose beliefs are way outside mainstream. But if you mention things like walking patrol with your sword, naming them at full moon and listing something metaphysical as your art... you should be able to see that this comes across as weird. Especially if you don't give us any more information than that.

EDIT:

[yt]xOrgLj9lOwk[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan

I take little notice as to the date someone joined this forum, I do however take notice when someone says something quite unorthodox and then does not take the time to further explain themselves when questioned. 

Whats the big secret?


----------



## padric

My favorite blade is the banshee. It is my go to sword. I use it everyday and have for eight years. I have two
Itenerant metaphysican, seeker of truth. 
There is magic in every art, and when the magical becomes every day then you are an artist.
What was the question? I will anwer PM's


----------



## Ken Morgan

padric said:


> My favorite blade is the banshee. It is my go to sword. I use it everyday and have for eight years. I have two
> Itenerant metaphysican, seeker of truth.
> There is magic in every art, and when the magical becomes every day then you are an artist.
> What was the question? I will anwer PM's


 
No worries Dude, believe it or not, you just answered.


----------



## Bruno@MT

In technical terms, we call that 'A few tomatos short of a salad'.
Making outrageous claims and then refusing to explain but only wanting to talk via PM... 
If your explanation can't stand the sunlight, then I am not going to make the effort of drawing it out of you. Cheers.


----------



## padric

All righty then this guy does not want to talk about favorite blades at all. 
What needs explained, Bruno? 
PM was offered if this is inappropiate to this thread. 
So what are the outrageous claims that you want explained in the light of day. As you seem to want to get to know me better I'll put forth the energy to open the path to getting to know me.


----------



## Bruno@MT

This is a discussion forum. If you say things in public and people ask for clarification, then the polite thing to do is to post that as well, rather than ask multiple people to PM you. That kind of defeats the point of this forum. If you don't want to talk about it in public, then don't mention it in public.

As for outrageous claims:
what do you mean with patrolling with your sword?
What does naming your swords at full moon have to do with it?
What is itenerant metaphysician?

Basically, the same questions that Chris already asked.


----------



## padric

Outrageous claims answered in reverse order:
Last Itenerant metaphysican a wandering seeker after truth, which was not in my post and was gleaned from my profile as you said public knowledge, but not appropiate to this thread hence the offer of a PM conversation which could go to the cafe or other more appropiate thread.
All of my carry swords, swords I use frequently, are named during a full moon ceremony: sharpened, cleaned and oiled, then named. The hanwei banshee is named Brena, raven or crow. I have had this sword for eight years and have put it through a lot. I would reccommend this sword.
To see more of this very functional sword google hanwei banshee.
My property is 100 plus acres, full of nature, it takes a good 4 hours to roam the fence line I might patrol all or part of it on anygiven day. A patrol is more then a romp but less then a sortie. Ascending levels of gear for each. Sortie is when I have a particular project that might take a couple of days to complete so a tent and additional water etc.


----------



## Chris Parker

I must be a little bored right now, so I'm going to go through your response and see if I can point out why what you're saying is throwing up red flags for us here.



padric said:


> Outrageous claims answered in reverse order:
> Last Itenerant metaphysican a wandering seeker after truth, which was not in my post and was gleaned from my profile as you said public knowledge, but not appropiate to this thread hence the offer of a PM conversation which could go to the cafe or other more appropiate thread.


 
Right. First one. You do know that this is a Martial Arts forum, not a philosophy one? Once again, what is your martial art that justifies you being a swordsman? This isn't an attack, by the way, but as your entire approach is sounding very much like someone living in a fantasy world, and trying to bring that into their physical environment.

To break it down, though, "itinerant" (that's the correct spelling there, by the way.... if you're going to insist on this as your guiding approach, you may want to spell it, and "metaphysician" correctly on your profile, and here. Especially if you're going to think it's "seeking the truth"....) refers to wanderers, yes. But it specifically refers to people who have no fixed location or dwelling, which doesn't seem to be you according to later in this post. 

"Metaphysician", well, that's an interesting field. It's really a branch of philosophy, and has nothing to do with martial arts. It is divided (in the Aristotelian construct) into three primary sections, dealing with what does and does not exist (Ontology), the evidence or non-evidence of deitic influence on the actual plane of existence (Natural Theology), and the application of what are refered to as "first principles", essential underlying concepts to base logical understandings on (Universal Science). Now, you can apply a metaphysics philosophical approach to martial arts (as you can with everything), but it is far from being a martial arts approach itself. 

As for your idea of "send a PM and I will answer", if I was to do that, it wouldn't stop Bruno, or Ken, or anyone reading this thinking you're a little out of phase with reality, would it? So to make your time here more enjoyable, you may wish to take a little more time thinking about how certain things are perceived by those who reading it. Remember, we aren't talking with you face to face, we don't know your environment, all we have to go on is your written word here. And it just doesn't add up that well. To put that in metaphysical terms, the Ontology of your stated "primary art and ranking" indicates no actual existance of martial arts training from all available evidence, Natural Theology has no place, and Universal Science supports the idea of no martial art again. And honestly, the same can be said for evidence of reality.



padric said:


> All of my carry swords, swords I use frequently, are named during a full moon ceremony: sharpened, cleaned and oiled, then named.


 
Er, right? So you have a ritual for this... um, why? Where did this ritual come from? Is there any basis in anything other than something you thought of yourself?



padric said:


> The hanwei banshee is named Brena, raven or crow. I have had this sword for eight years and have put it through a lot. I would reccommend this sword.


 
Put it through what? You really do have to understand that you are now talking to some rather experienced practitioners of various sword disciplines here, and while I for example have a number of items that I have had for a decade or more, all of which have seen a lot of use, that use is centred around training (kata, cutting, drawing etc). I get the idea that you are talking about something perhaps a bit different here.



padric said:


> To see more of this very functional sword google hanwei banshee.


 
Yeah, I know of the sword. Kind of a mongrel from Paul Chen, taking bits of Burmese, Chinese and Japanese design concepts. Now, I'm more of a purist, so I'm not going to be impressed by it, but I know of it.



padric said:


> My property is 100 plus acres, full of nature, it takes a good 4 hours to roam the fence line I might patrol all or part of it on anygiven day.


 
So do you use this against "nature"? What do you mean by that? Are you using it like a machette to cut through brush, or are you using it to fend off dangerous creatures? If the former, okay, the Banshee is close enough to a machette, but I'm not thinking that form of usage classifies it as a "carry sword", more a utilitarian machette with a slightly schizoid styling aspect to it. 

If however you use it to fend off animals, it's really a very poor choice. Swords were never designed for such use (they and pistols are pretty much alone in that they were designed specifically for the injury and killing of other human beings, hence swords being associated with ruling classes from antiquity [the ruler, such as king, chief etc, would have power over the lives of the members of his group, so he would have a weapon symbolising that power as part of his status imagery]). Spears, bows and arrows etc are designed for hunting, knives, sickles etc are utilitarian usage items, but swords are too short for hunting animals, and too long for knife-style usage.

I'm still wondering what you are "patrolling" for, or against here, though. What type of property is it, are we talking about a ranch where you are checking on livestock and their fields? Or is it something else entirely? 100 acres is a lot of land for just a house.... I mean, we're talking about 40 sq. kilometres here (a bit over 25 miles sq. for those not yet up to metric measurements...)



padric said:


> A patrol is more then a romp but less then a sortie. Ascending levels of gear for each. Sortie is when I have a particular project that might take a couple of days to complete so a tent and additional water etc.


 
You do realise that you are essentially just using your own personal terminology to define other parts of your own personal terminology here? And these terms are used in military parlance, but from the looks of things you are not using the same definitions that they do. So it really doesn't do much for us here, does it?


----------



## Ken Morgan

Actually 1 km2 is about 247acres, so the distance is not that great. What 0.4km2?

Up until a couple of months ago my parents had a 100 acre farm, with much forest, scrub and a nice river running through it. If I were to walk the perimeter of it unhindered, I could make the trip in about an hour. 

Anyway.

If I were using a patrol sword on my property I would use a $10 machete, and not risk damaging any of my blades used for MA. If I had property further north, I would only be carrying a shotgun or a rifle, just in case I came upon some of natures larger inhabitants native to this area who didnt want to back off.

Chris asked some very good specific questions as to what it is you do, were not here to mock what it is you do, wed just like to understand it better. If you have your own little things that you do, great, so be it, have fun with it, just dont expect a group of martial artists trained in the use of the sword to agree with you.


----------



## Bruno@MT

I wanted to add something else, in relation to 'not pigeonholing' and 'keeping an open mind'.

The people who hang out here are al passionate about their art, and take care not to be mistaken for any of the multitude of people who live in a fantasy world and practice some made up martial art. Sadly such people are much too common. Chris and I encounter some of them in the ninjutsu section where they yammer on about non their own version of ninjutsu, or the version for which no historical evidence exists and for which their own story is full of holes and chronological errors.

So if you come here and say weird things and raise doubts about whether your martial art is an actual martial art or a part of a fantasy world, then you are bound to raise some questions that need answering before anyone takes you seriously. I would also like to point out that at no point we became rude or insulted you despite not answering our questions.


----------



## billc

I used to like european style swords of all kinds.  However, I have been training in DTS kali for just over a year now and have started to change my preferences.  Since DTS is a sword based Fillipino fighting art  there is a preference for the fillipino blade called the ginunting.  It is more interesting than I thought it would be when I started.  look it up if you are interested in a non-european, Japanese or chinese blade.


----------



## Christian Soldier

I'm a kukri fan. Though a katana is definitely a very close second. Overall it depends on how I'll be using the sword.


----------



## Neddog

The Katana is my favorite, and that is because of the system and the art built around its use. I love the style of drawing with the back of the blade down on the saya for a quick draw and cut in one maneuver. I love the controlled, nimble swinging style of using a moderate-sized blade two-handed with a substantially long handle, keeping the blade closer to the body without losing swing power by using the leveraged hand position. I also love the differentially hardened forging method as well.

In my younger years however, I was much more a fan of European medieval swords, especially the double-edged one-handed types. After using the katana though, I now feel that I have much better control over my swing and my return with that style of handling over the momentum of a one-handed swing.

Well, that's the way one's styles and tastes can change over the years. There are also other weapons I've grown into, such as the one-handed axe... which can be a truly indispensable tool in the woods.


----------



## David43515

I've got to say I like a simple Barong.


----------

